# Still Digital camera being gay...



## Fure6

My family has a FUJIFILM FinePix still digital camera and it doesn't want to connect to the computer at all.  I installed the software CD (USB Drivers, Mass Storage, PC Camera, FinePix Viewer, and Image Mixer VCD for FinePix. I didn't install Image Mixer VCD because i already have "mixing" software that came with my computer.

When I connect my camera through USB and turn it on, the LCD screen on the camera says it's connected through USB and everything but it just doesn't come through the computer. When I unplug the USB side of the wire going into the camera the camera shuts off and when I plug it back in it turns on again, so the USB drive thing works and everything. 

Can anyone help me? thanks


----------



## Lorand

If you have XP, then no need for the installation cd. I worked with a finepix and it was ok. I connected it even to a win98 computer and it worked (after installing its soft, of course).
Are your USB ports enabled in the BIOS?


----------



## Fure6

I don't know if it's enabled in the BIOS (don't really know how to check either). My printer is going through my USB and it works fine.

EDIT:
I have XPpro.


----------



## [tab]

Maybe your computer is female... a gay camera is never going to connect there.


----------



## Fure6

you post whore!

haha, jk

yea, i'm an idiot.


----------



## Praetor

On 005, you can either see if your Camera is listed or if not, you can install it by pointing to the CD. Since you had problems with the CD, copy the drivers to the HDD first so in 006 you point to the HDD and it should be ok.


----------



## [tab]

Fure6 said:
			
		

> you post whore!


Oops... busted!


----------



## Fure6

I did all that praetor, when it trys to find the installation file on the disc, it can't find it. 

on the last picture, i browse and it goes to a file opening box and i can't find the file anywhere on the disc.


----------



## Praetor

> on the last picture, I browse and it goes to a file opening box and I can't find the file anywhere on the disc.


Can you find the drivers manually? Check the website? (it should probably be an INF file)


----------



## AainaalyaA

LOL

Ian, I suggest you open a category here entitled "Quips and Quotes" - you never know when the quote mentioned by [tab] would ever be "famous" in months to come!

Later,

AA




			
				[tab] said:
			
		

> Maybe your computer is female... a gay camera is never going to connect there.


----------



## Fure6

I found one...it's taking 30 dang long minutes to download though. It sucks having a 28.8 kbs modem!


----------



## Fure6

It's fixed...thanks guys.


----------



## Praetor

Glad u got it working


----------

